# Jewelry Box Hardware



## maesoph (Dec 16, 2006)

Dear All:

I am looking for LOW COST jewelry/hobby box hardware. I have the simple stuff covered (hinges, etc.) and am mainly looking for lid stays, knobs and the like. I have found several sites, but they are extremely expensive. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## mdlbldrmatt135 (Dec 6, 2006)

The Quality stuff is gonna be solid Brass..... which can be a bit pricey..... The plated stuff doesn't last as long. Where have you looked?


----------



## maesoph (Dec 16, 2006)

Yes, I understand the solid brass items are going to be expensive, but I am not looking for that kind of quality. So far, I have hit

http://www.leevalley.com/hardware/page.aspx?c=2&p=40477&cat=3,41419

http://www.woodcraft.com/search/search.aspx?query=lid

and a few others. The available selection of low cost items is incredibly small.


----------



## boxer (Dec 6, 2006)

Brusso has a very good reputation with box makers. Unless you can find this hardware wholesale or on clearance you probably won't find a much better price on quality hardware.:no:


----------



## MRattu (Jan 29, 2009)

Here are some directories from where you can find the information about traders, buyers, sellers and wholesalers are as follows:


----------



## machinistchest (Mar 3, 2008)

*box hardware*

Hi,

You may want to check out these front mount knobs in SOLID BRASS http://machinistchest.com/site/product_details.php?category_id=54&item_id=6 They are hand polished, laquered and are also avaiable with matching backplates . These same brass knobs also come with nickel plating, the brass substrate does assure that the plating will never be undermined as does with nickel plate on steel.

There is also a flush mount ring pull that works very well for jewelry boxes.

John


----------



## Procrastinator2000 (Dec 13, 2009)

Dunno what size you're working on, but check out vandykes.com


----------

